# GSD K-9 killed in NJ



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A New Jersey robbery suspect killed a GSD K-9. :teary:

NJ robbery suspect charged with killing police dog - CenturyLink


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I just cried. That's so terrible.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's really ashame.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

Job well done Officer Shultz. Run free forever...aw:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

so sad to hear. i read one thing that stuck out to me...something like "schultz was swung into a car, while the officer watched"

watched? maybe it was a bad choice of words, but if hte k-9 is latched onto a suspect the officer shouldnt' be watching a da mn thing. why was he not apprehending the suspect? maybe he was on his way and it happened to quickly?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Well it is worded kind of off but I'm sure he was running towards the suspect and dog and then bam, the dog got hit. I mean the dogs do run faster than the people so it wouldn't surprise me if the officer was a little behind the dog.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> so sad to hear. i read one thing that stuck out to me...something like "schultz was swung into a car, while the officer watched"
> 
> watched? maybe it was a bad choice of words, but if hte k-9 is latched onto a suspect the officer shouldnt' be watching a da mn thing. why was he not apprehending the suspect? maybe he was on his way and it happened to quickly?


Spoken by someone who's never been on a track with a K-9. Depending on the officer, department policy, the dog, location, and a host of other conditions, the dog may or may not have been on lead and if he was it may have been a very long tracking lead. Or he was on lead for the track and released to apprehend the suspect.

The dog is almost always ahead of the officer, the officer wasn't right along side him. The dogs job is to apprehend the subject and generally speaking the dog bites until the person complies with the officers verbal commands to get on the ground belly first with his arms out to his sides. At least that's how it's done here.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> maybe he was on his way and it happened to quickly?


I think that is much more likely than the officer failed to help his dog. Poor choice of words. He and his family obviously loved this dog dearly.

Very sad all around though . 

Rest in peace Officer Schultz:gsdhead:


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Every handler of a PSD knows the possibilities. We train them, work them, partner with them, make them members of the family and have closer relationships than most people would imagine. When we work, we know, we may have to make that decision that sends the dog into a situation where critical injuries or death is a possibility. When it happens, we grieve, we put on our big boy panties and deal with it. More often than not, the officer wants another dog and starts all over again. 

The dog was doing his job, nothing more, nothing less. Like many of his human counterparts, in addition to other canines before him, he made the supreme sacrifice. 

Rest easy Schultz, your shift is over. Your replacement will now walk your beat.

DFrost


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

So tragic. That K9 was so young, he wasn't much older than my own gsd.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's so horrible. Poor babe!


----------



## Kelly's Buddy (Nov 15, 2010)

DFrost said:


> Every handler of a PSD knows the possibilities. We train them, work them, partner with them, make them members of the family and have closer relationships than most people would imagine. When we work, we know, we may have to make that decision that sends the dog into a situation where critical injuries or death is a possibility. When it happens, we grieve, we put on our big boy panties and deal with it. More often than not, the officer wants another dog and starts all over again.
> 
> The dog was doing his job, nothing more, nothing less. Like many of his human counterparts, in addition to other canines before him, he made the supreme sacrifice.
> 
> ...


Well put. He did what he was trained to do.
One less criminal on the street.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's another link to the story with pics and video
Gloucester Twp. Police Dog Killed By Robbery Suspect CBS Philly – News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of Philadelphia


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rest In Peace Schutz. He was a handsome dog too.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

There will be a memorial ceremony in a local park... it is not terribly far from us...and our girl scout troop will be attending with a wreath they made. They were just visited by a local k9 and are very interested in working dogs and were very sad when one of them read about this.

I am still so surprised that the dog was on THAT road....no one should be on the shoulder of that road. The officers, the criminal...they were all in danger of being hit by a car. I can't understand why they allowed any pursuit on that road


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

dogsnkiddos said:


> I am still so surprised that the dog was on THAT road....no one should be on the shoulder of that road. The officers, the criminal...they were all in danger of being hit by a car. I can't understand why they allowed any pursuit on that road


 
As law enforcement officers, we don't always get to pick the time and place.

DFrost


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

dogsnkiddos said:


> I am still so surprised that the dog was on THAT road....no one should be on the shoulder of that road. The officers, the criminal...they were all in danger of being hit by a car. I can't understand why they allowed any pursuit on that road


you're kidding right?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Poor pup  RIP





Rerun said:


> you're kidding right?


Why? While I agree that cops don't get to choose the time and the place, there are times when they will call something off if it is to dangerous. Better to let the suspect get away then endanger everyone around them. 

I wouldn't say this was the case for *this* situation though.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

No, a pursuit isn't called off because it runs alongside a road. When you work in the city, almost all pursuits run along a road at least at some point of time. This isn't a country field pursuit where they can call it off if it's not through a field.

I know 99% of society doesn't understand the job of a police officer but sometimes it still blows my mind the things people think and say. "The officers, the criminal all in danger of being hit by a car." Really?? They have to CATCH the criminal so society isn't in danger. You can't just call off a pursuit because something "might" happen. If people had any idea how many pursuits occur on a daily basis in every major city, they would realize that 99% of the time everything is fine. You only hear about the ones when something happens, and it's rare.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Rerun said:


> *No, a pursuit isn't called off because it runs alongside a road.* When you work in the city, almost all pursuits run along a road at least at some point of time. This isn't a country field pursuit where they can call it off if it's not through a field.
> 
> *I know 99% of society doesn't understand the job of a police officer* but sometimes it still blows my mind the things people think and say. "The officers, the criminal all in danger of being hit by a car." Really?? They have to CATCH the criminal so society isn't in danger. You can't just call off a pursuit because something "might" happen. If people had any idea how many pursuits occur on a daily basis in every major city, they would realize that 99% of the time everything is fine. You only hear about the ones when something happens, and it's rare.



Really? Hmmm, I guess its never happened to you. Cause I know of a few times its happened, where it is called off completely or they cops back off a considerable amount.

But hey what to I know, Im just someone on the internet like you are.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

My edit time went away, bleh.

Just, cause Im board...I found a few articles that might be interesting to som

Fort Smith Police Call Off Police Pursuit Due to Weather Conditions - KFSM



> Police decided to call off the chase because of dangerous road conditions from the wet weather.


Syracuse police call off high-speed chase as driver heads for Onondaga Nation | syracuse.com



> the pursuing officers were told to break off the chase.


2 Metro officers charged in fatal police pursuit - Wednesday, Sept. 1, 2010 | 12:02 p.m. - Las Vegas Sun



> Metro officials said the two officers — Andrew Ubbens and Aron Carpenter — ignored multiple orders from a sergeant to stop the pursuit after they tried to pull the suspect over for allegedly driving under the influence.


I guess police officers really *do* call off chases when its deemed to dangerous.


But I well repeat, for *this* situation in the OP I don't think calling anything off would have mattered. This is one of those unforseeable things.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats horrible. he was a handsome dog. RIP Shultz. 

Sounds like the next dog has some pretty big paws to fill.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSDolch said:


> My edit time went away, bleh.
> 
> Just, cause Im board...I found a few articles that might be interesting to som
> 
> ...


Yes, depending on department policy, the individual officers discretion, the specific conditions to that time and place, pursuits can be called off.

You are missing the point.

A foot pursuit alongside a road doesn't warrant calling off a pursuit.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

No, im not. A foot pursuit can be called off for the same reason if it is warranted.

They may not be done as often and the chances of it might not be as great, but it is done.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

guys the dog is dead. the situation cant be changed. yes the wording in the article isnt totally right but it doesnt change the fact that whats happened is done and over with now. no sense arguing over department policy as it cant change the fact they lost a member of their team. Yes some situations can be called off and continued at a later date but someone higher up decided not to do that.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

GSDolch said:


> No, im not. A foot pursuit can be called off for the same reason if it is warranted.
> 
> They may not be done as often and the chances of it might not be as great, but it is done.


Then find some links where foot pursuts were called off. Vehicle pursuits are sometimes called off due to the inherant danger, AFTER, considering the road, the amount of traffic and the offense of the subject being chased. In over 20 years as a law enforcement officer and K9 officer, I can't recall any situation where a foot pursuit was called off. I can recall a number of times when the decision was to not deploy a dog, but never a called off foot pursuit. The subject in this pursuit intentionally put the dog in the line of traffic. It isn't the first time this or similar events have caused a dog to die. Not too long ago we discussed an incident where a moron jumped off a bridge with a police dog. Things happen. The dog did exactly as he was trained to do. I'd much rather attend the funeral of a dog than the funeral of an officer. On 12/1/10, a Trooper in Montana stopped a vehicle on a state highway, for a traffic infraction. The driver of the vehicle, without warning, shot and killed the Trooper. Perhaps those with the devine guidance of when and when not to pursue, can also extend those powers to when or when not to stop a traffic violator. It would sure help out those that continue to have to make those split second decisions. I know, for me, it has always been easier for me to debate "what should have", what could have" and why didn't I/you" versus what was done at the moment. But then the former is usually accomplished in the comfort of my easy chair, with a cold beer instead of when bullets are flying. Maybe it's just me, but it does seem easier that way. Those of us without that powerful insight, that some posters seem to have, will just have to meddle through. Unless of course, those posters with all their experience in pursuits and K9 deployments continue to be willing to share with us less fortunate. 

As for the Montana Trooper; All give some, some give all. 

DFrost


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes it is very easy to sit back and question split second decisions that are made by people like those who work in LE who work under conditions of immense stress and and have responsibilities that most of us (including myself) could never imagine having to deal with when they go to work every day.


----------



## Hansel & Gretel (Oct 26, 2010)

Pursuits are called off by supervisors for routine traffic and misdemeanors more often than most officers would like. This call came in as a burglary with assault and battery. It would be rare, if ever, a serious felony pursuit would be called off because of the dangers of the pursuit following a call like this.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

DFrost said:


> Then find some links where foot pursuts were called off. Vehicle pursuits are sometimes called off due to the inherant danger, AFTER, considering the road, the amount of traffic and the offense of the subject being chased. In over 20 years as a law enforcement officer and K9 officer, I can't recall any situation where a foot pursuit was called off. I can recall a number of times when the decision was to not deploy a dog, but never a called off foot pursuit. The subject in this pursuit intentionally put the dog in the line of traffic. It isn't the first time this or similar events have caused a dog to die. Not too long ago we discussed an incident where a moron jumped off a bridge with a police dog. Things happen. The dog did exactly as he was trained to do. I'd much rather attend the funeral of a dog than the funeral of an officer. On 12/1/10, a Trooper in Montana stopped a vehicle on a state highway, for a traffic infraction. The driver of the vehicle, without warning, shot and killed the Trooper. Perhaps those with the devine guidance of when and when not to pursue, can also extend those powers to when or when not to stop a traffic violator. It would sure help out those that continue to have to make those split second decisions. I know, for me, it has always been easier for me to debate "what should have", what could have" and why didn't I/you" versus what was done at the moment. But then the former is usually accomplished in the comfort of my easy chair, with a cold beer instead of when bullets are flying. Maybe it's just me, but it does seem easier that way. Those of us without that powerful insight, that some posters seem to have, will just have to meddle through. Unless of course, those posters with all their experience in pursuits and K9 deployments continue to be willing to share with us less fortunate.


Absolutely agree with you 100%. 

In my 13 years in the business, I have never once heard a supervisor call off a foot pursuit. 

Now can we please turn this conversation back to honoring the memory of K9 Schultz? Please? To let this deteriorate into another pointless debate on what the cops may have done wrong is a diservice to his memory. 

RIP K9 Schultz. Thank you for your duty, and your sacrifice.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I have to second an earlier post : Job well done Officer Schultz, stand down and run free forever !!! :thumbup:


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

No, Rerun, I am not kidding.  That is not a road- it is a highway. People just walking on that road would create a traffic hazard (I say would because no one does). That sort of pursuit, for a $300 theft and a punch to the proprietor, was NOT appropriate in that area. It was too dangerous for those involved (police, criminals, dog) AND to the motorists using the roadway. It is NOT an area for any sort of pedestrian action. So yes, I think calling it off and going at it from a different angle would have been the better decision.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, the vast majority of police work is dangerous.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

I know what you're trying to say, dogsnkiddos, but really, what's the point? The officers were doing their jobs. A very tragic, unfortunate thing happened to poor Officer Schultz. I just don't want to see this thread turn into a 20 page thread of everyone arguing that the cops screwed up. Let's just mourn the loss of an officer and leave the second guessing alone. My heart goes out to Cpl. Pickard right now. 

From the way the article reads, the suspect was hiding in some bushes along the road, where Schultz tracked him. No one could have predicted what was going to happen after that.

How about focusing on this instead:



> Schultz, a 3 1/2-year-old, joined the force in 2008 and was given his name as the result of an essay contest in a school in the Philadelphia suburb. The winning entry, from a fifth-grader, said the dog should be named after Dave "The Hammer" Schultz, a tough hockey player for the Philadelphia Flyers in the 1970s.


Heartwarming. 

or this?


> Counseling was being offered to the boy who won the contest to name Schultz two years ago. The chief declined to give the student's name.


Heartbreaking.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I love how some people are the be all end all of information on depts. they have never worked for. This is the internet people, this is a big world and I don't really care if you've been on your force for 20 years, what you have, is still pretty much an opinion and limited to the depts you work/have worked for.

:thumbup:

I never said it was a common thing, but I have known for it to happen. It's not something that normally makes news either, why would it? Not as exciting as a car chase. Take it or leave it, believe it or not, doesn't matter to me, not everyone doesn't have a clue  It just makes people feel better to think that way


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Rerun said:


> Unfortunately, the vast majority of police work is dangerous.


Aye, it is. I think every situation and the people involved has to be considered differently. Its not always a one size fits all case.

I have said, again, and again, I think this is one of those cases.


----------



## spikecsr665 (Jul 23, 2006)

I think the point is being missed this scumbag threw the k9 in the road it didn't have to be a road like this it could have been a country back road and if you watch the interveiw from the police chief the 2 suspects made motions that they had a weapon so the officers have to assume the they are armed. This k9 was killed in the line of duty eveyone should stop second guessing the handler you were not in his position.
Please pay your respects to the lost k9 RIP SHULTZ END OF WATCH 11/30/10


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've heard of police backing away when civilians may be in danger such as a high speed pursuit thru a neighborhood, but have never heard of a case where they backed down because the criminal or an officer might be in danger because they're running down a busy road.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I've heard of police backing away when civilians may be in danger such as a high speed pursuit thru a neighborhood, but have never heard of a case where they backed down because the criminal or an officer might be in danger because they're running down a busy road.


Amen. Officers are in danger the minute they walk out their doors. It never ceases to amaze me exactly how many people dislike cops - the very people who protect them. I guess they've never been related to one. Or known one. Or lost one. And, considering how many GSD are cops, I'm pretty surprised to see so many on this forum.

RIP Officer Schultz.


----------

